# ACURITE DRO...Junk it or fix it and if so how?



## NoShopSkills (Nov 18, 2013)

I had time to fiddle with my Y axis encoder cable (ACURITE 5).  Got it to work (happy) by straightening the bent prongs that had been torn from the plug (previous owner or the move).  Then randomly plugged the broken off metal 6 pin part into the crushed plastic/bakelite portion of the cannon plug until i got it to read!   If I hold it tightly it reads, but I cant do that and run the machine so it needs to be fixed.

The cable from the position sensor is armored.  With enough forensics I might be able to solder up new connections, maybe even directly to a new serial plug.  I worry that I wont be able to cut the armor and still know which wire is which.  Ever had one apart?  Are they color coded? How many wires does it take to send the signal? 

For some reason the armor cable ends as a 6 pin round cannon plug, then a 12" adapter cable converts back to a serial style plug that goes into the back of the readout.  I'm thinking it's been repaired before.  Sorry not the best photos


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd try to fix it...Have you priced out DROs lately?  You can cut thru that armored cable with a BX cutter, they sell them at Home Depot. It's a device that clamps over the cable and it has a little saw blade that cuts through the armor at just the right depth so as not to cut the wires inside. If you don't want to spend the $$ on the cutter(under $30) , i suppose you could cut it with a dremel cutoff wheel, very carefully. Time and patience.


----------



## fastback (Nov 18, 2013)

I also would try a repair.  My thinking is if you can penetrate the armor an see what the wires are like, if they are color coded etc.  If they are you could cut the wires an inch away from the plug and use the plug wires as a reference. 


Paul


----------



## NoShopSkills (Nov 18, 2013)

This repair took me most of the day, but it's DONE!

Thanks for the tips.  The cable was at least 4' longer than needed for full travel.  I got through the armor, decoded the old broken one and took notes, soldered on one of these  http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102497   Then I bored out the old connector clamp (because it was too small for the armor, mucked it full of RTV, screwed it back together and it works line new!

and oh, by the way, for anyone else that needs to do a ACU-RITE repair, the wires are color coded inside a shielded 5 strand rubber-plasti coated cable that runs in the armor.

Since I've been stopping by here often lately, seems I owe a lot of beers!


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome. There's a great feeling in knowing that you just fixed something that would have cost you $1500 brand new. You were gonna throw it out and buy a new one. You just made $1500 today!

Marcel


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 18, 2013)

<-------says good job fixing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastback (Nov 18, 2013)

Glad to hear it worked out.

Paul


----------

